# Medical Transcription in Canada



## shekarashmi (Jun 8, 2012)

Currently working as a medical transcriptionist in India and moving to Canada soon....do I need separate license to do the same in Canada and also it would be helpful if you provide me details about salary (hourly basis or monthly basis)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shekarashmi said:


> Currently working as a medical transcriptionist in India and moving to Canada soon....do I need separate license to do the same in Canada and also it would be helpful if you provide me details about salary (hourly basis or monthly basis)


What is a medical transcriptionist and what services do you perform?


----------



## shekarashmi (Jun 8, 2012)

Medical transcription is a career where audio files of doctor dictated will be converted into hard copy and sent to doctor where he maintains the patient record and submits it to insurance and claims fees for treatment... I have experience in H and P, consultations, discharge summary, etc.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

To get you an idea about required skills:
Job Bank - Results

You don't see a lot of job postings, only 5 for entire Canada? 

Wages; between $12-20/hour. Not a lot...

Are you familiar with all the lingo used in Canadian healthcare? If it's hard landing a job, maybe you can take some extra courses here in Canada, to make you a better qualified person. Because like it or not, "Canadian experience" is something they prefer.


----------



## elizabethberger (Feb 4, 2013)

I think you might have to enroll at a medical transcription course here in Canada to get familiar with it here. You could consider enrolling at the medical transcription training program at Careerstep. I’ve heard they offer a solid program and you can enroll in it online, so that ought to save you plenty of time and money.


----------

